# مفاجأة: اسطوانه لشرح برنامج (watercad)



## abdo bido (9 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فهذة اسطوانه لشرح برنامج watercad من اعداد المهندس/عبدالله محمد أحمد 
وهو خريج دفعه 2009 من كليه الهندسه جامعه عين شمس - مصر (قسم الهندسه المدنيه)
أسأل الله العظيم أن ينفع بهذا الجهد الجميل وان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناته
وهو يرحب بالتواصل معه ومناقشته فى اى شىء يختص بالبرنامج من خلال الرابط الموجود بالفديو
والأسطوانه يتم تشغيلها من ملف اسمه autorun ويجب تحميل الخمسه اجزاء حتى تعمل الاسطوانه 

الجزء الاول 

http://www.4shared.com/file/qjzrX-4L/watercad______part1.html

الجزء الثانى

http://www.4shared.com/file/fabMKhUY/watercad______part2.html

الجزء الثالث

http://www.4shared.com/file/lC4mnW38/watercad______part3.html

الجزء الرابع

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/1vPheFMQ/watercad______part4.html

أو

http://www.4shared.com/file/1vPheFMQ/watercad______part4.html

الجزء الخامس

http://www.4shared.com/file/xACdHB1X/watercad______part5.html

وفى النهايه أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسانات المهندس عبدالله وأن يوفقه الى كل ما يحبه ويرضاه ولا تنسوه من صالح دعاءكم


----------



## abdo bido (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الجزء الرابع 
http://www.4shared.com/file/1vPheFMQ/watercad______part4.html


----------



## خلوف العراقي (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 ديسمبر 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 ديسمبر 2010)

abdo bido قال:


> الجزء الرابع
> http://www.4shared.com/file/1vphefmq/watercad______part4.html



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العبد لله (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

الدال علي الخير كفاعله

الف شكر


----------



## almohandesw (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير و يجعل تعبكم بفائده 
يا ريت لو تذكر استخدامات البرنامج و مميزاته


----------



## hanisami (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*زادكم الله من فضله 
و دائما للامام*​


----------



## abdo bido (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بوركتم جميعا 
البرنامج له تطبيقات كثيره لكن على سبيل المثال يستخدم فى تصميم شبكات المياه وكذلك اذا كان هناك شبكه مياه قائمه يقوم البرنامج بعمل محاكاه للوضع القائم ثم عمل لها التحليل الهيدروليكى وهكذا..........................


----------



## محمد الجفري (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
الاسطوانة رائعة وياليت اذا كان لديك مثلها لبرنامج **SewerCAD او اي شرح يفيد في تعلم البرنامج
*


----------



## ST.ENG (11 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## a_gamal (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abdo bido (13 ديسمبر 2010)

اوعدكم قريبا باسطوانه لشرح sewercad 
ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالباسط المكرسي (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خير يامهندس عبد اللة على شرحك للاسطوانة watercad وانتم في ام الدنيا مصر رواد المعرفه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almohandesw (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الله ينور بجد 
يا ريت يا باشمهندس تعملنا شروحات لاي برنامج تكون محترف فيه لاننا بنحتاج لكل هذه البرامج كمبتدئين و بنتعب كتير اوي عشان نتعلم البرامج خصوصا مع كثرتها هذه الايام 
بارك الله فيك و جعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد الجفري (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*منتظرين اسطوانه شرح sewercad بفارغ الصبر ولو بشكل حلقات كونه لا توجد الى حد الوقت هذا اية شروحات لهذا البرنامج المهم في مجال الصرف 
*


----------



## abdo bido (18 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوه الاحباب بارك الله فيكم واحسن اليكم
اريد ان اوضح ان sewercad ابسط بكثير من ال watercad 
والقوائم شبه متشابه 
وعلى وعد ان شاء باسطوانه sewercad


----------



## عطور ليبيا (18 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdo bido (26 ديسمبر 2010)

حاولت ارفع الفيديوهات على اليوتيوب لكن مده عرض الفيديو اكبر من المسموح به فى اليوتيوب فقمت بعمل الفكرة التاليه
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyYjyk4nuaI


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم أرجو رفع نسخة من البرنامج المشروح في الأسطوانة .


----------



## الفهدالأسمر (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس وجزاك الله عنا خيرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abdo bido (8 يناير 2011)

بوركتم جميعا وهذه روابط لبرنامج watercad 6.5
http://www.4shared.com/file/8E1BWMwL/Archivepart1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ma5xhNfR/Archivepart2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/kgKzc91j/Archivepart3.html
وفقكم الله


----------



## rammah (14 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور جدا بوركت


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (14 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم أرجو الإفادة عن أنواع الصمامات المتواجدة في البرنامج ووظيفة كل منها كما أرجو تعليمي كيفية عمل أسطوانه مماثلة لهذه الأسطوانة الرائعة مع تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق .


----------



## abdo bido (14 يناير 2011)

[FONT=&quot]بوركت اخى على محمد
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] تم عمل الاسطوانه ببرنامج AutoPlay Media Studio 7.0 Trial
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وشرحه متاح فى اليوتيوب[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اما بخصوص الصمامات فى كالتالى:
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]1. [FONT=&quot]محابس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عدم ارتداد [/FONT] CHECK VALVES (CVs)[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]-
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]و هي محابس الغرض منها المحافظة على سريان الماء في اتجاه واحد و ذلك بغلقها حينما يبدأ الماء في تغيير اتجاهه وعندما يكون سريان الماء في اتجاه المحبس يتم اعتباره مفتوح بالكامل.[/FONT]

2. [FONT=&quot]محابس التحكم في التصرف [/FONT] FLOW CONTROL VALVES (FCVs)[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]و هي محابس الغرض منها تقليل التصرف بعد المحبس عما كان عليه قبل المحبس و هذا المحبس لا يتعامل مع التصرفات الدنيا أو التصرفات في الاتجاه العكسي.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
3. [FONT=&quot]محابس تقليل الضغط [/FONT](PRVs)[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]RESSURE REDUCING VALVES[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وتستخدم هذه المحابس في [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فصل ضغط منطقة من مناطق الشبكة[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]عن باقى الشبكة و هي تعمل على ألا يصل الضغط بعد المحبس [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] حد معين.[/FONT]

4. [FONT=&quot]محابس الحفاظ على الضغط [/FONT] PRESSURE SUSTAINING VALVES (PSVs)[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و هي محابس الغرض منها الحفاظ على ضغط معين قبل المحبس ليتناسب مع الضغوط الأخرى بالشبكة.[/FONT]
5. [FONT=&quot]محابس كسر الضغط [/FONT] RESSURE BREAKER VALVES (PBVs)[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و هي محابس تعمل على توليد فواقد عالية داخلها لتخفيض الضغط[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
6. [FONT=&quot]محابس التحكم الخانقة [/FONT] THROTTLE CONTROL VALVES (TCVs)[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]و هي محابس يمكن تغيير مدار الفواقد الثانوية بداخلها مع الوقت.[/FONT]


----------



## sameh_majeed (14 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز ... سلمت يداك على الملفات القيمة جدا. و اسأل هل ممكن تحويل الملفات و المعلومات القيمة الى كتاب ؟؟ اذ يمكن تحميل الكتاب و الاستفاده منه في كل لاوقات..و يمكن الاستدلال به اثناء العمل في الموقع. ؟؟


----------



## abdo bido (14 يناير 2011)

sameh_majeed
السلام عليكم اخى 
يوجد كتب قيمه فى هذا المجال للدكتور محمد سعيد الخولى وهى فعلا قيمه


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (15 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Jamal (15 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## abdo bido (15 يناير 2011)

بوركتم وجعلكم الله من اهل الايمان


----------



## ayman k (15 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووور جدا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## بن دحمان (18 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedhamdy (21 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير.
وزادك علما وعملا بما ينفعك.
عندى سؤال أخى الكريم :
عند التحميل من الموقع ينقطع الاتصال فى منتصف التحميل مع رسالة time out .
هل صادفت تلك المشكلة أحد من الاخوة المهندسين؟
وهل يمكن تحميل تلك الملفات القيمة على موقع أخر يدعم التحميل مثل mihd ؟
وجزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم.


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (22 يناير 2011)

أشكرك أخى على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (22 يناير 2011)

ياريت يابشمهندس اسطوانه لتعليم السويركاد الله يكرمك حاول عايزها ضرورى


----------



## botek_2010 (8 فبراير 2011)

مية مية واللة انت انسان محترم اتمنى ان تعمل اسطوانة ل sewer cade وان تمدنا بفديوهات اخرى والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


----------



## vistaelgen (5 أبريل 2011)

fdfdsffffffffdddddddddddddddddd


----------



## vistaelgen (5 أبريل 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## vistaelgen (5 أبريل 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## vistaelgen (5 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## vistaelgen (5 أبريل 2011)

لا اعلم لماذا لا يفتح اللينك


----------



## engineer.medo43 (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmadfakhreddine (13 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## s.sakr (17 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## abdo bido (21 يونيو 2011)

الحمد لله فقد اوفيت بوعدى لكم وانتهيت من شرح برنامج sewercad 5.6 وقمت برفعه على هذا المنتدى الله الموفق والمستعان


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد المحيلبي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## توكل محمد (22 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
لكن بعد التحميل وعمل فك للمافات تأـى رساله ان الجزء الثانى به مشكلة فما العمل


----------



## توكل محمد (22 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الحبيب
ولكن لماذا لاتعمل عند الفك يقول لى ان الpar2به مشكلة


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد على هندسه (8 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (8 مايو 2012)

*نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حساناته المهندس عبدالله وأن يوفقه الى كل ما يحبه ويرضاه *


----------



## علي ماجد لفته (9 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (31 مايو 2012)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> *نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حساناته المهندس عبدالله وأن يوفقه الى كل ما يحبه ويرضاه *


ان اكرر شكرى حتى يستفيد اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## jak88 (17 أغسطس 2012)

thanx


----------



## ||refoo|| (27 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم وجزى المهندس عبدالله كل خير وزاده الله من علمه


----------



## Eng.al farida (19 أكتوبر 2012)

سؤال لو سمحت .. هو ده شرح v8 ولا v6.5 ؟ 
ولو مش v8 .. يا ترى في اختلاف بينه وبين v6.5 ؟ 
شكراً مقدماً


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## RobinVanPersi (15 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم ايديك علي المجهود الرائع الله يجعلوا في ميزان


----------



## Mon Ib (21 نوفمبر 2012)

لو سمت يا باشمهندس عبدالله 
ياريت حضرتك ترفع لينا ملف الكاد اللى كنت شغال علية فى السوير كاد
وبردة فى الوتر كاد
والف شكر لحضرتك


----------



## ELKAISAR (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mr7h1 (8 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## onlyyou (22 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## Emo_eng (28 يناير 2013)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## roshdy.draftsman (28 يناير 2013)

تسلم ايك يا هندسة وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## taiscer (31 يناير 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LIXgAjUuVE
رابط الشرح على اليوتيوب


----------



## engineer (18 أبريل 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

